# shipping donor sperm to reprofit in the past few months



## breweryb (May 17, 2010)

I was wondering anyone has info on shipping donor sperm to reprofit in the past few months

The reason I am asking is that  when I told them I wanted ID release sperm and  planned to have it shipped they said that  the laws have recently changed and they didn't think that the DS I would ship meet their new testing requirements under their new laws.

I couldn't get much more info other this  ( what is a little worrying is I received two slightly different lists, one in an email and another in a word doc. )

I sent the list of their required tests to the ESB and they said they met all the testing requirements.

Xytex said they didn't but could arrange for the additional tests to be done and I'm still trying to get an answer from cryos.

So I'm wondering has anyone shipped DS to reprofit since the laws have changed - from either ESB or Cryos and has there been any difficulties with any of the new tests not being completed on the DS?

- I'm not getting much more info from reprofit - instead they keep telling me I can use theirs  other than that it was up to me to make sure the DS met with all requirements or else they could not use it.

.. so if anyone has shipped recently or has any help or advice on this that would be great



Thanks!!


----------

